# Sticky  Craigslist, Petfinder, and other classified listings go here!



## Jaguar

Use this thread to post any classified ads for rats up for adoption that you might find. This includes Craigslist, Petfinder, Kijiji, Gumtree, etc.

- Try to post only rats who are in truly need of a home, or rescue situations.
- Do not post links to any breeders, feeder or otherwise. 
- Be sure to include a link to the post and the location (city/state/province/etc)
- NO CHAT on the thread.

Any posts not following the guidelines will be deleted.

Posts will also be removed regularly as ads expire.

Thanks


----------



## rottengirl

This is a good rescue. They have a 3 baby girl trio (must be homed together I think), 1 senior male, and 6 baby boys. 

http://www.ladybirdanimalsanctuary.com/animals-available-for-adoption/


----------



## NFCRattie

*Lovely pet hairless rats and hooded rats need new home .. (ny)*

https://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pet/5529006052.html


just saw this ad on Craigslist and thought I would post them on here. Please see ad, I dont know any other information besides what the person has stated..


----------



## Kamira

http://augusta.craigslist.org/for/5579341903.html

I saw these boys on craigslist. Their owner moved into an apartment only to find that her two boys weren't allowed. Someone help! They'e lovated in Augusta, GA.


----------



## vnguyen1218

http://petadoption.ocpetinfo.com/Adopt/AdoptList.asp?type=Other

OC Animal Shelter has three female rats and one male rat up for adoption! They're approximately a year old.


----------



## LoveWithRats

Anyone have any female rats looking for home near chicago?


----------



## Everfree

If there are any rats near the zip 20653 or near annapolis or waldorf and they need a home I can totally take them in  
There is a rescue that needs homes for there rats is westminster but its 3 hours from my location and my mother doesnt want to travel that far 
Here is there post if you are ever in the area 
http://smd.craigslist.org/pet/5744038017.html

Edit: I can only take in females or neutered males sadly as I do not have another cage for males


----------



## B'sMom

http://rochester.craigslist.org/pet/5906810240.html 

This my ad if anyones in NY. I have two baby girls that need homes.


----------



## Alli97

I have three male rats that are needing new homes. Here is my craigslist post https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/for/5972481415.html 
They are great but I don't have the time to give them all the attention they need. I'm a college student so it's hard to give them the free time and love they deserve. They are 5-6 months old and currently have no health issues.


----------



## JWit21324

are you still looking for female rats? I am in the suburbs of chicago and I have 2 females that I am looking to rehome.


----------



## Katmarieg

*Long Island rats in need of a new home*

https://longisland.craigslist.org/p... very good rats that just need a better owner


----------



## kjardine

*3 boys needing homes in Charlotte*

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/6295803125.html
Charlotte University area, 3 sweet 7 week old boys


----------



## devioustearex

https://austin.craigslist.org/pet/6315684278.html

Austin, Texas
Male (not fixed)
Needs a loving home. He was a rescue from a feeder bin and the lady needs someone to adopt him.


----------

